# Just started



## sdsams (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone out there in chicken land,
We have just started having chickens or chookens as I have been heard to call them. We have 4 Isa Browns. They came to us at 20 weeks of age and to begin with we were getting 3 eggs a day but now are down to 1 sometimes 2 if we are lucky. Can anyone give me some insight into why they aren't laying.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome! How long have you had them and what do you feed them? Where do you keep them?


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Try giving them a little more protein. Eggshells are great for this. Also table scrap meats. If it has been hot where you live sometimes they will drop off laying dramatically. Also do a good search of wherever they live, they don't always use the nestboxes and can lay in some weird places.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just for clarification eggshells have Calcium and not protein. Eggs themselves are an excellent source of protein - natures perfect food.


----------

